# Taters



## Elorendil (Apr 22, 2005)

If you are looking for a good laugh, you should check out http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/taters.php. It's quite amusing!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 22, 2005)

LOL!! Alright, I gess it is rather cool!  I've had to show it to show it to my bros, they like it!!!


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 25, 2005)

That was hilarious!   
-Ingolmo


----------



## elfprincess (Apr 26, 2005)

albinoblacksheep is god. ... And wow.. this is definitely the first post I've made in here in nearly 2 years.


----------

